# SloTech-T-jet stuff



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I was told last night that the T-jet side of SloTech was sold , any info?


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I just placed an order the other day...fingers crossed it's all OK. They make good stuff!


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

wheelszk said:


> I was told last night that the T-jet side of SloTech was sold , any info?


Keep us informed I was just getting ready to order


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

brownie374 said:


> Keep us informed I was just getting ready to order


any Link, so we can drool too??? :wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

SloTech? I googled that and found nothing connected to slot racing, did you mean Slottech?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Rich Dumas said:


> SloTech? I googled that and found nothing connected to slot racing, did you mean Slottech?


LOL, I am pretty sure he does mean Slot Tech.
but we had a race organizer once who had a saying "sometimes you have to slow down to go fast"
and that may have tarnished wheelszk in a similar way it did me.
LOL
anyway, 
I hope that Slot Tech doesn't Slo Down or Drop Out

humor fellows, humor:tongue:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Parts are still on their site http://www.slottech.biz/ I ordered earlier in the year.

Tom


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

THIS year? 2016


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hah; you got me Rick, it was 2015. 

Tom


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I am not a facebook user, but i did find a facebook post said that roger P is no longer involved in the business, he said it is now run by people outside of the P family


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Rich Dumas said:


> SloTech? I googled that and found nothing connected to slot racing, did you mean Slottech?


YES, so I can't spell.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

wheelszk said:


> YES, so I can't spell.:thumbsup:


when this happens to "Me"... 
I blame it on My "Meds.", & "Senility" :thumbsup: :freak:
found the site, TY for posting it......

You "Real" racer dudes, actually put in about $300 in your chassis ????
I realize that precision, balance, and bearings vs/ casted sleeves are
Time, Equipment, Parts & blending them together... 
(I'm assuming Their RTR Chassis are Pre & Hand-"Tuned"..)

Not complaining, OR putting Anyone "Down".....
guess I just got slapped with the "Reality-Stick" on; 
"SO,... You Want To Be a "PRO-Racer".. Huh???) 

I've seen 1/32 racing set-up cars going for $ 300 - $ 600 ...
so I guess it's really about the same....
and SMALL Parts are an SOB to work on/with... 
(need to be a Watch-Maker/Jeweler)...

Bubba :-O 123 :wave:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If a high end car is not assembled correctly it could burn up after a couple of laps, if you buy an RTR car you are not only paying for better parts, you are also paying for the extra time and expertise that goes into it. I race with a guy that used to build cars for Slottech, he also built dynomometers that were sold through the Slottech site.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

I think you really have to screw up assembling a T-Jet to burn it up. I guess you can spend $300 on a car. There are builders out there putting very good cars in the $125 - $150 range. Considering the parts to build an Fray / ECHORR SS car run close to $100, that is a pretty good deal.

As far as Slottech is concerned, I would call them and confirm they have what you are looking for before placing an order.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

*Slottech*

I placed an order via slottech's website last week and it showed up in my mailbox yesterday. No problems as far as i know.


----------



## toomanyhobbies (Mar 27, 2005)

I placed an order with slottech two weeks ago and got my order in less than 5 days. They are still selling. Actually I placed 2 orders with them since Tony's passing with no issues. Seems they canned the minumum order amount too. It used to be 75 dollars minumum order. Oh, they also throw in a few free comm brushes now too. Nice folks now.

Ps, paypal still goes to Galina Porcelli so I'm thinking it's still the same folks sans Tony.


----------

